# Herr der Ringe-Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 auf Vista



## RandelSix (19. April 2009)

Hallo, ich wollte jetzt mal eben Sum2 anspielen, aber das Game startet einfach nicht und sagt mir die .exe kann nicht ausgeführt werden oder es kommt überhaupt keine Fehlermeldung und das Spiel beendet sich glei wieder.
Ich spiele eben auf Vista 32 bit version.
Auch als Admin ausführen bringt net viel und auch die kompatibilität auf xp hat auch nix gebracht....

kann mir jemand weiter helfen....


----------



## boss3D (19. April 2009)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RandelSix (19. April 2009)

na das prob is nur das Game is vom Kumpel rüber geschcikt und auf meiner Festpallte und da hab ich nix installiert...geht es da über haupt, weil wir wollten es über lan spieln und ich hatte es net...
aber da konnte ich es auch net benutzen und des halb is auch nix installiert auf meinem rechner....hab ich da noch chancen es zum laufen zu bekommen?


----------



## boss3D (19. April 2009)

Wie willst du ein Spiel spielen, dass nichtmal installiert ist und was verstehst du bitte unter "rübergeschickt"?  
Hast du einfach den Installationsordner vom PC deines Kumpels auf deine HDD kopiert?  

Um das Spiel spielen zu können, brauchst du eine Original-DVD und musst es von dieser ordnungsgemäß installieren. Dann sollte das Game auch ohne irgendwelche Tools/Sonderpatches unter Vista laufen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Schluwel (19. April 2009)

wenn du es istallierst und startest kommt ja dieser schkacht um mittelerde bildschirm.
dann mach mal deine cd raus u wieder rein dann sollte es funzen


----------



## RandelSix (19. April 2009)

@ boss3D: mh crack ?!


----------



## boss3D (19. April 2009)

Cracks sind illegal. Was auch immer du mir mit deinem letzten Posting sagen willst, lass es sein! Besorg dir das Game einfach auf legalem Wege und du wirst keine Probleme haben ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RandelSix (19. April 2009)

mach ich wenn ihr/du mir sagst das ich es 100% auf Vista zocken kann...


----------



## Schluwel (19. April 2009)

es geht 100% ich hab vista hp 32bit und es läuft


----------



## RandelSix (19. April 2009)

okay da werd ich es mir ma nächste woche orginal holen... dann meld ich mich noch mal...


----------



## boss3D (19. April 2009)

Ich kann "Schluwel"s Aussage bestätigen. Bei meinem Bruder lief SuM2 unter Vista _(x64)_ auch einwandfrei ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Si Taro (20. April 2009)

versuche das spiel mal im abgesicherten modus zu installieren

mfg sitaro


----------



## LeJeu (20. April 2009)

Si Taro schrieb:


> versuche das spiel mal im abgesicherten modus zu installieren
> 
> mfg sitaro



   Was ist das für eine Logik? Was soll es bringen wenn Vista mit den Standarttreibern läuft? Totaler Unsinn. 

Man muss die DVD einlegen und das Spiel installieren. Wenn man die Dateien einfach nur Kopiert und die exe ausführt passiert nicht viel 

DVD einlegen installieren und beim Starten geduld zeigen. Ich hab noch kein Spiel erlebt das beim ersten Start so lang braucht 

Ich hab noch kein Spiel so viel gespielt wie Sum2 im Multiplayer echt lustig bloß die Zwerge und beim Addon Angamar sind einfach zu stark für die anderen Rassen.


----------



## Shaitan1805 (13. Januar 2010)

naja, ein Crack ist nicht illegal, solang du das spiel selbst original hast. Du kannst dir einen crack drauf packen weil du zu faul bist, immer die CD einzulegen.


----------



## midnight (13. Januar 2010)

Ein Crack ist aber mal sowas von illegal. Du darfst nichts cracken, Punkt. Klar ist es weit verbreitet, aber lange noch nicht erlaubt.

so far


----------



## Zus3l (24. Februar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Ein Crack ist aber mal sowas von illegal. Du darfst nichts cracken, Punkt. Klar ist es weit verbreitet, aber lange noch nicht erlaubt.
> 
> so far



so isset


----------



## Silentforce (20. März 2010)

hallo....

also ich hab da auch ein sehr bekanntes problem mit sum 2. ich kann es einfach ned starten weil immer kommt "korrekte CD/DVD einlegen" hab jetzt schon alles was ich im i-net gefunden habe ausprobiert, doch es hat nie was gebracht. bitte helft mir^^

habe vista home premium 32 bit

ach ja ich hatte bei sum 1 auch so ein ähnliches problem konnte es nie starten. dann hab ichs mal wieder verscuht zu starten dann kam das erste mal so ein komisches fenster (weis ned mehr was drin stand) ich klickte einfach auf "Ja" und seit dem gehts^^ 

bitte einfache begriffe ich kenn mich mit pc´s ned so toll aus 

danke schon mal im vorraus

mfg Silent


----------



## boss3D (30. März 2010)

Einfach mal komplett patchen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Silentforce (5. April 2010)

hallo..

das hab ich auch schon alles gemacht und hat nix gebracht... es heißt immer noch korrekte cd einlegen.
gibts sonst nichts mehr auf was ich achten soll?^^

mfg 
silent


----------



## axel25 (6. April 2010)

Äh, nochmal installieren.
Hersteller fragen?
...


----------

